# OMG got the call



## Dizzydi (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks like I will be starting my treatment tomorrow provided my blood test and scan is ok tomorrow. 

The sad thing is I'm gonna have to go to the hospital on my own as my husband is away on business tomorrow !!

Now I'm scared


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 21, 2010)

*hugs* wishing you loads of support hun x


----------



## Steff (Jul 21, 2010)

oOoooOOOoOo wow Di so pleased for you can understand your nerves hun, x x x you be strong


----------



## rachelha (Jul 21, 2010)

Exciting - I hope the results are ok tomorrow, and you get started on the treatment

Rx


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 21, 2010)

I hope I get started tomorrow as well - I've been through a lot the last 3 and half years.

I know that when they come to re implant it may take a few try's but by god I hope it doesn't take to long


----------



## cazscot (Jul 21, 2010)

Fantastic news D G fingers crossed  xxx


----------



## bev (Jul 21, 2010)

Wooopeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thats great news - let us know how it goes.Bev x


----------



## am64 (Jul 21, 2010)

all the best dizzy xxx


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 22, 2010)

Round one down: Blood taken, scan done which is a pass got enough little folicles ready, pre op done and MRIS test done.

Just need blood test result to be ok!! will find out at 1 ish and then mad dash back to hospital - I am so so nervous.

Had really bad night sleep last night and then had hypo at 1.45 again!! 3.3 not happy - think it might be stress!!


----------



## am64 (Jul 22, 2010)

ooooo good luck dizzy xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2010)

Good luck with the blood test Di, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 22, 2010)

hope your blood results are good, thinking of you :0


xxx


----------



## Steff (Jul 22, 2010)

Hope the tests are good news hun, thinking of you Xx


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 22, 2010)

*back to hosp to start......*

Now I'm scared - yet sooooo excited x


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 25, 2010)

Good luck DizzyDi....xx


----------

